# AGP support not selectable in menuconfig

## Ypsilon

Hello guys,

I thought it would be a good time to try to get direct rendering working once again. But i encountered something really nasty:

In make menuconfig I cannot select AGP support in general and also not AMD64-AGP support:

```
--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

That's how it looks. I'm using kernel 2.6.19-rc3 but it's been the same with 2.6.18 versions.

My emerge --info:

```

benni@gentoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-rc2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-rc2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Mon, 30 Oct 2006 10:30:03 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.6

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -fno-ident -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -fno-ident -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.ngi.it http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 audiofile bash-completion bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi chroot cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups curl custom-cflags custom-flags dga dio divx4linux dlloader dnd dri dvd dvdread elibc_glibc encode exif expat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash fontconfig fortran freetype ftp gif gimp gkrellm glib glitz glut gmp gpm graphicsmagick gsl gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hashstyle history http icons iconv icq imlib imlib2 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux lesstif libg++ libsamplerate libwww lm_sensors mad md5sum mikmod mime mjpeg mng motif mozilla mozsvg mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer mysql mysqli ncurses network nls no-old-linux noflagstrip nomalloccheck nomultilib nptl nptlonly nsplugin numeric ogg oggvorbis openal openexr opengl openssh openssl pam pango paste64 pcre pdf perl php pic png posix ppds pppd print pthreads python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection reiserfs risky samba sdl session sndfile sockets soundtouch sox spl sqlite sqlite3 sse-filters ssl svg syslog t1lib tabs taglib tcl tcltk tcpd texteffect threads tiff tk transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev unicode unzip usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vfat video_cards_ati video_cards_radeon video_cards_v4l video_cards_vga vorbis winbind xcomposite xext xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr xsl xterm xv xvid zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Are AMD64 users not supposed to want AGP support?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ypsilon

```
--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

means that AGP Support is on and cannot be disabled.

The help says

```
  │   Depends on: (ALPHA || IA64 || PPC || X86) && PCI                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                           │  

  │       -> Character devices                                                                      │  

  │   Selected by: FB_I810 && FB && EXPERIMENTAL && PCI && X86_32 || FB_INTEL && FB && EXPERIMENTAL │ 
```

|| means logical OR && means logical AND.

The /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) option itself does nothing - it serves to hide all the AGP options when they are not applicable.

If you cant see its suboptions then the Depends on: (ALPHA || IA64 || PPC || X86) && PCI is not satisfied in your configuration.

----------

## Ypsilon

Oh, well thank you. I didn't know --- means that it's actually selected. But why is there no agpgart module built?

In former times (a few months ago with kernel 2.6.17 or something like that) I had the agpgart and amd64-agp module build fine.

Now I don't get an agpgart module and I can't even select an AMD64-AGP module.

Have the developers taken out x86_64 AGP support of the kernel?

----------

## PaulBredbury

You wouldn't get an agpgart module if it's compiled into the kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## Ypsilon

Good I understand that. But where's my amd64-agp module? Is it obsolete?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ypsilon,

```
prompt: /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    dep: (ALPHA || IA64 || PPC || X86) && PCI
```

You must have X86 and PCI enabled. X86 is preset for you.

```
prompt: AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

    dep: AGP && X86 && !IOMMU
```

Do you have IOMMU on ?

----------

## Ypsilon

In my .config it says 

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

when I comment it out or set it to "n", it is automatically set to "y" again when i run make menuconfig or make modules.

I can't disable IOMMU in make menuconfig since there is no option for it. It seems there are lots of options in .config like e.g. CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y which can't be found in menuconfig.

I remember having been able to select something about "High Precision Event Timer" in older kernels though.

Iis there a way to disable IOMMU or is it forced to "y" for some important reason?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ypsilon,

You need IOMMU=N to make AGP work. 

If you have Xorg, you cann see what's happening better with make xconfig.  In its Options menu, turn on,  Show Name, Show All Options and Show Debug Info.  Options you cannot control are greyed out. Many of them are not available on your arch. You will see PPC only, m68k only etc, options.

----------

## parsim

This thread shows how to disable IOMMU on amd64. This seems necessary to get an amd64_agp module, which is necessary to use newer ATI drivers.

----------

